
Throw – throwaway notes stored in the URL - kbr
http://throw.ga
======
CatsoCatsoCatso
What's the maximum note length if it's going to be stored in the URL?

------
No_CQRT
nice try |
[http://hashify.me/bmljZSB0cnkuIGh0dHA6Ly90aHJvdy5nYS8=](http://hashify.me/bmljZSB0cnkuIGh0dHA6Ly90aHJvdy5nYS8=)

------
dazc
achieve much the same in chrome with: data:text/html, <html contenteditable>

~~~
Piskvorrr
Bookmark that, come back to the bookmark and continue from the bookmarked
state? Nope? Didn't think so.

------
iamtheonebruh
Looks great!

